# انواع الا الاستانلس ستيل



## محمدمحمودحسين (16 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم احلى منتدى 
حبيت اكون معا كم فى المنتدى دا عشان اعرفكم على جيل جديد من المعدن وظهر بكثرة فى الا سواق 
وعيب مهندسين كتير 
ما يعر فو شىء عنو 
وانا من خلا لالمنتدى احب اشرح ليكم ايه هو معدن الاستانلس ستيل 


اولا هو مشتق او نوع من انواع الفولاز او الصلب 
هو يتميز بقوة عا لية ولا يصداءويتميز بقوة عا لية بعدم احتكاكه او يتجرح 
ثا نيا طبعا انتو عا رفين بيستخدم فى ايه 
ثا لثا انواع الا ستانلس ستيل وعيا راته
1-استانلس 201 ودا عبارة عن استانلس به نسبة عا ليه من الحديد فهو يصداء بسرعة 
2- استانلس 216ونسبة الحديد به اقل ولا يصداء بسهولة ويعرف درجتو بقوة تماسك مغنطيسى فيه
3- استانلس 304وهو اعلى انواع الا ستانلس ولا يصداء ابدا ولا يتحلل مع عوامل الجو ولا الحرارة ولا الرطوبة ولا الكيما ويات تا ثر فيه وليس به تا ثير مغنا طيسى


----------



## عتاب فلسطين (3 يوليو 2010)

محمدمحمودحسين قال:


> السلام عليكم احلى منتدى
> حبيت اكون معا كم فى المنتدى دا عشان اعرفكم على جيل جديد من المعدن وظهر بكثرة فى الا سواق
> وعيب مهندسين كتير
> ما يعر فو شىء عنو
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
سوف يتم نقل الموضوع الى قسم العمارة والتخطيط - عام لكي يتم الاتطلاع عليه من قبل الاعضاء
لان هذا القسم خاص ولا احد يرى موضوعك
مشكوووووور جزيلاااا
لكم تحياتي ......​


----------



## منصورابوالنور (28 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مكونات الاستانلس ستيل (حديد وكروم ونيكل)بنسب حسب جودته
انواع الاستانلس ستيل بتختلف فى جودتها حسب نسبة الكروم والنيكل
ويوجد نوع ليس به نيكل ويسمى كروم
وجودة الاستانلس تحسب بزيادة نسبة النيكل فيه
ومن انواعه 201-202-216-304
واستخدامه على حسب نوعه وجودته


----------



## abdalla_sio (25 أبريل 2012)

للامانه انا اعمل في هذا المجال وانني ارى ان الستانلس 304 قابل للصدا وخصوصا في المناطق الساحليه والاقوى من 304 هو 316l


----------

